# 6 Week Old Baby Behavior...



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Im fairly new to the forum, ive never had a cockatiel this young, its her 2nd day with me but im concerned that she doesn't know how/utilize the bars to get to perches...
She ATTEMPTS to fly/jump up to higher perches, mostly falls. The way she gets down is jumping/crashing...
Im not happy shes doing this, i don't know whether to intervene but then she doesn't learn?
We have two other cockatiels (all hand reared including new baby Mellow) Im hoping they will teach her these things but i dont want her to harm herself in the meantime especially when im not around for an hour or so.
Shes in a separate cage to the others by the way. 

Any advice is wanted and welcome, thank you in advance!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

if shes just learning to perch then i recommend that you put some closer to the cage bottom and as she gets better then put the others a little higher up gradually adding more perches, only have a few right now so she doesnt break feathers, to help strengthen her muscles for flight you could play the up down game, perch her on you finger and just move it up and down getting her to flap her wings. is she eating okay.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply for starters! 
She's okay with standing on the perches she only has troubled with climbing around the cage. She understands using her feet on the sides but doesn't use her beak to actually climb around instead she puts her wings out and falls to the bottom. I like your idea of putting the perches lower down, I'll do that. But I'm still concerned she isn't climbing...
She's eating absolutely fine, she's having seed, wholemeal bread, corn and millet spray. I'll be putting some Broccoli and silver beat in soon I'm just getting her settled in with food she recognizes from the breeders.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

nwoodrow said:


> if shes just learning to perch then i recommend that you put some closer to the cage bottom and as she gets better then put the others a little higher up gradually adding more perches, only have a few right now so she doesnt break feathers, to help strengthen her muscles for flight you could play the up down game, perch her on you finger and just move it up and down getting her to flap her wings. is she eating okay.


Thanks for the reply for starters!
She's okay with standing on the perches she only has troubled with climbing around the cage. She understands using her feet on the sides but doesn't use her beak to actually climb around instead she puts her wings out and falls to the bottom. I like your idea of putting the perches lower down, I'll do that. But I'm still concerned she isn't climbing...
She's eating absolutely fine, she's having seed, wholemeal bread, corn and millet spray. I'll be putting some Broccoli and silver beat in soon I'm just getting her settled in with food she recognizes from the breeders.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

im glad she's eating good, the climbing of the cage will come, my little ones like to climb with feet and flap their wings to go up, its so funny.


----------

